# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj nje liber/fjalor

## projekti21_dk

*Lexo - shkarko një libër elektronik*

Të dashur miq, duke hulumtuar nëpër faqe interneti kam gjetur libra nga më të ndryshëm. Mendova se do të ishte ide e mirë sikur libri të përhapej edhe në këtë formë ( nëse nuk është kjo ndonjë shkelje  këtë mund ta thonë moderatorët ). Unë kam dikund mbi 30 tituj. Këta mbase mund ti duhen dikujt, e sidomos atyre jashtë atdheut, në veçanti fëmijëve.

Unë mendoj se, natyrisht nëse funksion si duhet kjo temë, të kemi një bashkëpunim me moderatorët, kështu faqja e dytë le të jetë për përmbajtjen e librave të postuar. Grumbullimin e titujve për përmbajtje do ta bëj unë, ndërsa do të kërkoja ndihmën e moderatorëve që ata ta bëjnë postimin në faqen e dytë.

Mua më duket se kjo është një gjë e mirë, por se si do të shkojë në të ardhem varet edhe nga vullneti juaj.

Postoni edhe ju. Librat të postohen me numra. Shiko së pari numrin e postuesit para teje.

Nëse shkruan ndonjë koment, mos shkruaj te katrori - *titulli*. Titulli le të jetë vetëm për veprat që do të posotohen. 

Na vaftë mbarë!

*P.S.* E them me keqardhje se forma si e mendova unë nuk u realizuaka, për shkak të madhësisë së dokumentave. Nëse na lejohet që për libra të caktuar të sjellim burimin - tufëzën ku gjendet libri. Të shohim si do të përgjigjen moderatorët. ( Dokumentet më të mëdhaja se 1 MB nuk u shkarkuakan )

----------


## projekti21_dk

01. "Lulet e verës", Naim Frashëri - ja linku: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=49

----------


## projekti21_dk

"Lulet e verës", Naim Frashëri
ja linku:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=49

----------


## Colomba

Pershendetje ademgashi dk ! Ide mjaft interesante,ju komplimentoj per temen dhe ju uroj t'ju shkoj mbare !

----------


## projekti21_dk

02. AForizma nga Sami Frashëri

P.S. Të dashur miq, për shkak të madhësisë së dokumentit u detyrova që ta ndajë në 6 njësi. Ju mund t'i shkarkoni radhazi dhe t'i bashkangjitni më vonë si një dokument të vetëm.

----------


## projekti21_dk

02a. Aforizma nga Sami Frashëri

----------


## gloreta

Pergezime nga une teme shume interesante Adem. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pergezime nga une teme shume interesante Adem.


të faleminderit Glori.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*04. Albumi  Fan S. Noli*

Të dashur miq, mjafton që të klikoni në tufëzën/linkun që po ju sjell më poshtë dhe do të shkarkohet libri në kompjuterin tuaj.

http://rcpt.yousendit.com/850424795/...5026d3a80bf53b 

Kur të keni klikuar mbi këtë tufëz, ju hapet një dritare, sikur kjo në foton që po sjell për ilustrim.
Ju duhet të klikoni mbi *download të gjelbër*.

Lexim të këndshëm!

*Shënim*: _Mos harroni, këtë libër nga ky link mund ta shkarkoni brenda shtatë ditësh dhe maksimumi mund ta shkarkojnë 100 veta. Pas 7 ditësh nuk mund ta shkarkoni më!_

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Z.Adem Gashi ju faleminderohem per te gjitha keta libra,si dhe respekt nga une  per mundin qe beni.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Z.Adem Gashi ju faleminderohem per te gjitha keta libra,si dhe respekt nga une  per mundin qe beni.*


Të faleminderit Sueda. Ndiej përgjegjësi si mësues që jam.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> 03. "Sekreti i lumturisë" - Daut Demaku


Për shumë miq që më kanë shkruar në privat, meqë u mungojnë programe në kompjuter, pas një pune pak të lodhshme, po jua sjell në postimin e ardhshëm librin e Daut Demakut "Sekreti i lumturisë"

P.S. Më vjen keq, librat tjerë nuk mund të jua sjell në këtë formë. Kërkoj ndjesë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Daut Demaku 

SEKRETI I LUMTURISË

Pse dikush është i pafat e dikush i lumtur? Pse dikush është gazmor e i pasur, ndërkaq dikush i mjerë dhe i varfër? Pse dikush është frikacak dhe i pasigurt e dikush për- plot besim? Pse dikush trajtohet si gjenial në punën që kryen e dikush, ndonëse me përpjekje mbinjerëzore,nuk mund të arrijë kurrfarë rezultatesh?Pse dikujt i shkon përdore të shërohet nga të ashtuquajturat sëmundje të PASHËSHRUESHME e dikush, pa asnjë sëmundje, është i sëmurë? Pse disa femra jetojnë për mrekulli, kurse motrat e tyre jetojnë në mjerim? Pse... 

Thuhet: njeriu i ka një milion probleme. Jo. Njeriu është krijuesi i problemeve të veta, prandaj, ndihmoje njeriun të qendërzohet  problemet shuhen e tejkalohen. 

Moti është thënë se: 1) Nuk ka jetë pa VUAJTJE; 2) Nuk ka vuajtje pa SHKAK; 3) Nuk ka shkak që nuk mund të TEJKALOHET. 

Pse nuk ka jetë pa vuajtje dhe cilët janë shkaktarët e vuajtjes? 

Të gjitha ligjet e natyrës punojnë për të mirën e njeriut, vetëm njeriu punon kundër vetvetes. Pse? Njeriu me lindjen e tij e fiton të drejtën të jetojë i shëndetshëm, shumë i pasur, i hareshëm dhe shumë i lumtur. Këto janë gjendje normale. Ndërkaq, sëmundja, varfëria, mërzia dhe mjerimi janë gjendje abnormale, SËMUNDJE MENTALE, që ia shkakton njeriu vetes, me mendime negative. (Humbolti ka thënë: do të vijë dita kur edhe sëmundja do të jetë turp, sepse të gjitha sëmundjet bazën e kanë në mendimet negative). 

Të gjitha librat e vjetra të besimeve fetare thonë: mos iu friko Zotit, frikoju vetes tënde. Pse? Sepse Zoti - (mençuria universale, fara hyjnore apo fuqia e natyrës  thoni qysh të doni) - njeriut ia ka dhënë TË GJITHA, pra, ia ka dhënë të drejtën të zgjedh e të merr çka të dojë dhe sa të dojë nga jeta e vet! 

Të gjitha krijesattë tjera në planetin tokë e kanë skicën gjenetike, janë esenca të fikësuara  janë të detyruara ta ndjekin vetëm skicë gjenetike dhe asgjë tjetër nuk mund të ndryshojnë: zogu duhet të jetë vetëm zog; lulja vetëm lule; peshku vetëm peshk; molla vetëm mollë dhe asgjë tjetër. 
Njeriu e ka LIRINË e madhe  dhuratë hyjnore: prej SHËMTIE deri në SHËNJTRI. Në pëlhurën e bardhë të jetës, me dëshirën tënde, me dorën tënde, mund ta shkruash fjalën MJERIM dhe tërë jetën do ta kesh të mjerë dhe, poashtu, në pëlhurën e bardhë, me dorën tënde, me dëshirën tënde, mund ta shkruash fjalën LUMTURI dhe tërë jetën do ta kesh të lumtur. Kjo është dhurata më e shtrenjtë e hyjnores për njeriun që, njeriu i gjorë, nuk DI ta përdorë. 

Prandaj nuk ka jetë pa vuajtje, sepse në njeriun gjenden shkaktarët e vuajtjes. E ku gjendet, atëherë, mundësia për tejkalimin e shkaktarëve të vuajtjes? Përgjigjen do ta them në vazhdim. 

CILËT JANË FAKTORËT 

QË IA MUNDËSOJNË NJERIUT 


ECJEN NË RRUGËN E BUKUR TË LUMTURISË? 

FAKTORI I PARË dhe FAKTORI themelor i jetës është: BESIMI me BINDJE të thellë, që përshkon tërë qenien e njeriut. 

(Shihni veçantitë e individit. T'i marrim vetëm tri veçanti që i ka pranuar hetuesia botërore: gjurmët e gishtit, nënshkrimin dhe aromën e trupit. Secili njeri që merr letërnjohtim, kudo në botë, duhet t'i le gjurmët e gishtit. Mbi 6 miliardë banorë i ka bota dhe askund nuk mund të gjenden dy njerëz të njëjtë, me veçantitë identike. Të gjithë i takojnë gjinisë njerëzore, por asnjë nuk është i njëjtë. Ky është argumenti i parë se secili njeri ka ardhë në botë  jo të bëhet kopje e dikujt, sepse bota s'ka nevojë për dy njerëz të njëjtë, por të jetë vetë origjinali, ta kryejë një detyrë madhore dhe të shndërrohet në bjeshkë krenare të suksesit e të lumturisë). 

E pse nuk bëhemi bjeshkë krenare të suksesit e të lumturisë, por dështojmë dhe hamë për drekë e darkë vuajtje e dështim? Sepse na mungon besimi i thellë me bindje të plotë. 
(Edhe derisa po i lexoni këta rreshta, ju po mendoni më vete: kjo që po thotë ky njeri, mos është tepër e bukur për të qenë e vërtetë?) 

Prapë pse? 

Trupi i njeriut përbëhet mbi 75% nga uji. Vlera e njeriut varet nga temperatura e brendshme e përbërësit kryesor të trupit të njeriut. Pra: nga temperatura e ujit në njeriun. Kjo është një alkimi e brendshme që, patjetër, duhet ta kuptojmë sa më thellë që të mundemi. 

GJENDJA E PARË: Kur temperatura e ujit është nën zero, uji shndërrohet në akull, njeriu është i vdekur. Në polin e veriut, në akullnaja, nuk ka jetë ose është një jetë e pavlerë. Kjo është gjendja pa jetë e njeriut me temperaturë nën zero. 

GJENDJA E DYTË: Kur njeriu gjendet me temperaturë të rëndomtë, pra në gjendjen e ujit të zakonshëm, (e kjo është GJENDJA jonë e përgjithshme), ligji themelor i ujit të zakonshëm është: të rrjedh teposhtë, të mbushë zbazëtësirat dhe t'i nivelizojë ato. Pikë për pikë sipas këtij ligji vepron edhe njeriu që ka temperaturën e ujit të zakonshëm: me shumë dëshirë ecë teposhtë, si uji; me shumë dëshirë bën punë të lehta e të liga; me shumë dëshirë i beson të keqes e të shëmtuarës; madje gëzohet kur të tjerët bëjnë punë të liga dhe, atyre shëmtive, iu beson dhe ato i nderon, sepse ecja teposhtë është shumë e lehtë; nuk BESON ME BINDJE në asgjë, sepse po të besojë do të detyrohet të merr rugën e mundimshme, thikë përpjetë, që, natyrisht, është rrugë që kërkon impenjim. 

GJENDJA E TRETË: Kur rritet temperatura e ujit mbi 100 shkallë, uji vlon dhe shndërrohet në AVULL. Avulli nuk e ka rrugën e ujit  teposhtë, por ka drejtim tjetër: me lehtësi shkon thikë përpjetë. Por, kur shtohet temperatura edhe më shumë, uji i shndërruar në avull ka fuqi ta vejë në lëvizje edhe lokomotivën e trenit dhe të tërheq edhe shumë vagona të rëndë. Kjo gjendje arrihet me besim të vërtetë, me BESIM E BINDJE çilen qendrat e energjisë. Këto qendra e shtojnë energjinë, temperaturën e motivimit dhe, nga dy gjendjet e mëparshme krijohet gjendja e tretë, kryesorja, kur thjesht e shkurt: arrihen caqet më të larta të qëllimeve në jetën njerëzore në tërësinë e saj. 
NË KËTO TRI GJENDJE uji dhe njeriu janë të njëjtë: edhe akull, edhe ujë, edhe avull është e njëjta përbërje: H2O! Por CILËSIA dhe FUQIA e tij ndryshojnë tërësisht: 
prej gjendjes së ngurtë, të pajetë, deri në gjendjen kur edhe trenin e ve në lëvizje. 
Përmes kësaj alkimie të brendshme qartësohen gjendjet kur: dikush ecë zbathur nëpër prush me 800 gradë temperaturë dhe nuk digjet; kur dikush (në rast rreziku) këcen murin e lartë dy metra e të nesërmën habitet me vetveten; kur dikush, në aksidente të ndryshme, ka arritur të mbahet vetëm me dy gishta, dhe, ata dy gishta, kanë pasë forcë ta mbajnë tërë trupin; kur dikush i kundërvihet gravitacionit dhe e sfidon (rasti i fundit: para Shtëpisë së Bardhë në Amerikë, njeriu qendronte në meditim me orë  një metër mbi tokë, pa asnjë mbështetje, në ajër). 

Më këtë alkimi qartësohen edhe sukseset mahnitëse të studentëve, të aktorëve, të sportistëve, të shkenctarëve, të shkrimtarëve, të piktorëve... e, sidomos, fitimet materiale të biznismenëve ose më saktë: të aristokracisë ekonomike, që prekin kufijtë e të pabesueshmës si Rokfeleri, Karnegia, Sorosi e të tjerë. 

Apo kur sëmundjet e ashtuquajtura të pashërueshme, me një mashtrim të vogël të falltorit -shërohen si në lojë. (Çka përdorë falltori për shërim: dhe të varrit, flokë, thonjë, plumb e hiçgjëra të tjera. Merrni këto heçgjëra që njëmend janë një hiç, dhe dërgoni në laborator: a përmbajnë vitamin C, a janë antibiotikë? Janë ZERO vlerë. E, megjiatë, dikënd e shërojnë. Kush e shëron? Vetëm besimi dhe asgjë tjetër.) 

Këto tri gjendje, pa asnjë mësues e metodë speciale, në formë të natyrshme krijohen vetvetiu në tri raste dhe, këto raste i keni përjetuar shumica prej jush: tek të DASHURUARIT (a ka pengesë që e ndalë në rrugë të dashuruarin për të arritur tek caku?), në rast rreziku nga VDEKJA (mijëra raste, sidomos gjatë luftës, kur fuqitë e panjohura në njeriun kanë bërë mrekullinë); dhe në rast të FRYMËZIMIT të fuqishëm (te shkrimtarët e mëdhenjë, tek humanistët, luftëtarët dhe sidomos tek shkencëtarët krijues). 

PRA: FAKTORI I PARË ËSHTË: BESIMI ME BINDJE TË THELLË! 
NDËRTOJE BESIMIN 
ME BINDJE TË THELLË 
SE TI KE TË DREJTË TË JETOSH NË LUMTURI TË PLOTË. 

FAKTORI I DYTË: F J A L A 
...dhe ishte në fillim FJALA..., thuhet në librat e vjetër të besimeve fetare. 
Liria e njeriut për jetësimin e lumturisë apo të mjerimit, pas besimit me bindje të thellë, realizohet me FJALË. Njeriu nuk është esencë e fikësuar, si krijesat të tjera, prandaj posedon mjetin më të rëndësishëm për realizim të synimit jetësor që quhet FJALË. 
Në Amerikë është zhvilluar një shkencë e fuqishme që quhet AFIRMIMET POZITIVE, e cila, (prej A deri në ZH) - bazohet në fjalë. 

Teoria aksiomatike e fjalës është: çdo gjë lindë në shpirt, në xixën e parë lindë IDEA, pastaj idea formësohet në MENDIM, mendimi shprehet me FJALË, fjala krijon ENERGJI, energjia rrënon ose ndërton JETËN. 

Shembujt, nga studimet e instituteve amerikane, thonë: ATË DËSHIRË QË E SHPREHË ME FJALË, kur fjala thuhet me besim e bindje të plotë, ajo dëshirë bëhet përvojë në jetën tënde. 
Studimet e para janë bërë me nxënës të fillores. Mësuestë kanë regjistruar dëshirën e shprehur të nxënësve të tyre që, në lojë, SINQERISHT, ia kanë thënë njëri-tjetrit. Nxënësi që ka thënë: unë do të bëhem mësues i fillores, me gjithë kundërshtimet e prindërve  ai nxënës - mësues filloreje është bërë.Tjetri që ka thënë se do të bëhem pilot,kështu ka ndo- dhë; profesor universiteti, shkencëtar, biznismen...e të tjera. Këto studime janë bërë kështu: njëherë janë regjistruar në kartotekat e instituteve, pastaj janë përcjellë këta nxënës dhe  kur është realizuar dëshira e tyre, është nxjerrë konstatimi shkencor që: fjala e thënë me besim e bindje, sinqerisht, JETËSOHET. 

Studimet të tjera kanë pasë të njëjtin qëllim, por në pista të tjera: Njeriu që ka thënë unë jam shumë i pasur (Xhorxh Sorosi, Karnegia etj), jeta e tyre njëmend është bërë shumë e pasur. (Sorosi i ka të ardhurat 4 mijë dollar në minut). 

Tjerët që gjithnjë janë ankuar dhe kanë thënë se jeta ime është vuajtje, se jeta ime është e varfër, se pleqëria do të më vie e varfër  vërtet kështu edhe iu ka ndodhë. 

Eksperimentet janë bërë edhe në pista të shkurtëra: nëse thua se kur pi kafe në mbrëmje nuk më merr gjumi  gjumë nuk do të kesh. Nëse e ndërron këtë hartë negative dhe thua: unë pi kafe në mbrëmje dhe bëj gjumë të qetë, kështu edhe do të ndodhë. Merrni me mendë: i njëjti njeri, e njëjta substancë: dje pa gjumë, sot gjumë të qetë. 

Pse, ku janë qartësimet e këtij ligji? Nënvetdija, mendja shërbëtore, mendja kujdestare, nuk mendon, nuk analizon, nuk tallet, ajo i zbaton urdhërat që i mer nga vetëdija. Si toka. Ia hedh farën e misrit tokës, nuk mund ta mashtrosh se i ke hedhur farë gruri, tallu sa të duash, ajo misër ta bën. 
DËSHIRA QË THUHET ME FJALË, por me bindje e besim të plotë, lirëshëm, pa sforcime, me gëzim e dashuri, ajo dëshirë PLOTËSOHET. 

T'i shohim eksperimentet shëndetësore: 
Pas ekzaminimit medicinal të dorës plotësisht të shëndoshë, thuaj asaj dore se është e sëmurë, po thuaj me bindje e besim, shihe, pastaj, a do të gjendet mjek kund në botë që ta shërojë dorën që ishte e shëndosh, por u sëmurë me fjalë. 

Njëqind të sëmurët nga kanceri në spitalin izraelit i ndanë në dy grupe: grupi i parë (50) i dërguan në tretman normal medicinal; grupi dytë (50 të tjerët) përveç tretmanit medicinal e patën edhe fjalën për ndihmë: iu thanë familjarëve të tyre që t'i thërrasin nga disa herë në ditë dhe t'u thonë: ti je i mirë për ne, ne të duam, ti ke fuqi të shërohesh etj. Dhe, çka ndodhi? Nga grupi i parë nuk mbijetojë ASNJË, nga grupi i dytë mbijetuan 35 të sëmurë. Trajtimin e patën të njëllojtë, por grupi i dytë e kishte në ndihmë FJALËN. 

Rasti i fundit i shërimit të këtillë është Kryetari slloven, Janez Dërnovsheku, tri librat e të cilit do të botohen në Prishtinë. 

PRANDAJ: ASNJËHERË FJALË NEGATIVE, VETËM AFIRMIME POZITIVE QË T'I CAKTON MËSUESI (për secilin inivid të veçanta), PA NEGACION DHE 
PA KUNDËRTHËNIE DHE  GJITHNJË: NË KËTU E NË TASH. 

FAKTORI I TRETË: JETA NË KËTU E NË TASH 
Në jetën e rëndomtë njihen tri kohë: e kaluara,e tashmja dhe e ardhmja. Në jetën shpirtërore ekzsiton NJË kohë: E TASHMJA. E kaluara është KUJTIME, e ardhmja është SHPRESA. Kohë e vërtetë, reale është vetëm e tashmja, NË KËTU e NË TASH. 
Eksperimentet shkencore kanë dëshmuar se 99% të njerëzimit jetojnë në dje ose në nesër. Të kalurën e njohin, për të ardhmën shpresojnë. Vetëm 1% e njerëzimit jetojnë jetë të vërtetë, në këtu e në tash. Por këta janë më të mençurit dhe më të lumturit. 
Çka do të thotë të jetosh në këtu e në tash? Do të thotë: PRANIM. Do të thotë se ti E DI DHE E PRANON se në këtë çast e në këtë momenet ÇDO GJË në tërë universin është duke u zhvilluar me saktësi kompjuterike: planetet lëvizin,sillen dhe frymojnë pikërisht ashtu siç duhet të jetë; se era fryen ashtu siç duhet, shiu bie ashtu siç duhet; oksigjeni prodhohet aq sa duhet; dielli rrezon ashtu siç duhet, shkurt: çdo gjë është në rregullin e përkryer universal dhe, BRENDA rregullit universal, edhe jeta njerëzore zhvillohet pikë për pikë ashtu si duhet. 

JETOJE SECILIN MOMENT TË JETËS NË KËTU E NË TASH. 
Njeriu nuk e ka vetëm një mendje, por shumë mendje. Mendjet e njeriut janë sikur retë në qiell: në asnjë moment nuk kanë një trajtë, një gjendje. Prandaj edhe bëhet një shpenzim enormë i energjisë, sidomos në dy lëvizjet: në kujtime dhe në shpresa. Të dyja janë ZERO dhe nuk i duhen njeriut. Dielli i ditës së sotit nuk rrezon as në DJE as në NESËR. 

Mençuria supreme është MEDITIMI DINAMIK. E ç'është meditimi dinamik? 
Çkado që bën, me çfarëdo pune të mirresh, p.sh. Prenë dru, merr ujë, shëtit, vrapon, lanë pjata, hekuros, vozitë makinën, punon në kopjuter, mëson, pushon  cilëndo punë që ta bësh  gjithnjë të jesh 100% në KËTU në TASH. 

Çdo gjë që prekë, ta përjetosh prekjen; secilin hap që e bënë  ta përjetosh ecjen; secilën gotë të ujit që pi  të jesh këtu, ta përjetosh. Kur je 100% në këtu e në tash nuk të ndodhë e keqja:nuk merr në thua,nuk lëndohesh,nuk bën aksident,nuk bën gabime. Kurrë. 

NJERIU QË NUK ËSHTË NË KËTU E NË TASH  nuk është njeri, por kufomë e gjallë që merr frymë. Në çdo moment bën gabime, lëndohet, shkakton aksidente, asnjëherë nuk arrinë sukses dhe, lumturia për të është VETËM emër kuptimi. 

Kur je në këtu e në tash nuk je jetim, pjesë e shkëputur, ishull i vetmuar, por i takon tërësisë, universit dhe mëshira hyjnore të vie nga të gjitha anët, përnjëherë. 

PSE NJERËZIT NUK E APLIKOJNË KËTË MËNYRË TË JETËS? 
Sepse nuk është aspak e lehtë dhe kërkon USHTRIME E USHTRIME nën mbi- këqyrjen e Mësuesit. Vetëm pas ushtrimeve serioze, pas metodave e teknikave më të ndryshme të ushtrimeve, njeriu fillon ta ndiejë, ta vërejë dhe ta përjetojë MREKULLINË që të dhuron jeta në këtu e në tash dhe, vetëm atëherë, secili individ mund ta përjetojë tërësisht SECILIN MOMENT të jetës. 
Në qoftë se mësohesh ta përjetosh secilin moment të plotë - në secilin hap të jetës, atëherë, mund të thuhet se në dorën tënde gjendet çelësi i LUMTURISË së vërtetë. 
Kjo është liria e njeriut. Nëse do të jetosh në fatkeqësi, në dhimbje e në mjerim  zgjidhe jetën në HARRIM. Nëse do të jetosh me suksese, me lehtësi, me gëzim - zgjidhe jetën e VETDËDIJËSIMIT të plotë: jeto në tash e në këtu. 
KY ËSHTË FAKTORI I TRETË: JETOJE TË PLOTË SECILIN MOMENT. 

FAKTORI I KATËRTË: 

JETA E MBUSHUR ME FALËNDERIM 
Njeriu jetën e ka dhuratë. Askush në botë asgjë nuk ka bërë që ta lindë e ta krijojë jetën e vet. Secili njeri në këtë planet jetën e ka dhuratë, falas nga MËSHIRA hyjnore. E tash, kur merr diçka falas nga dikush, a e ke për detyrë, për kulturë, për mirësjellje, t'i thuash dhuruesit tënd: TË FALEMNDERIT? 
Shumica e besimtarëve  janë besimtarë LYPËSARË. Gjithnjë kërkojnë nga mëshira hyjnore: O Zot më jep këtë, më jep atë, më ndihmo, më shpëto...e të tjera dhe kurrë nuk dinë të ndalen e të mendojnë se Zoti ua ka dhënë të gjitha. TË GJITHA. Dhe asnjëherë nuk ndalen të mendojnë se këtij dhuruesi ia kanë një borxh: t'i thonë një herë në ditë: Të FALEMNDERIT për dritën e syrit, për mendjen, për fëmijën, për bukën, për ujin, për ajrin që marrin frymë. 

FAKTORI I KATËRTË: KURRË LYPËSARË, GJITHNJË FALËNDERUES! 
Çdo gjë që posedon njeriu, të gjitha janë mashtrim, në qoftë se për themel dhe kulm nuk e kanë falënderimin. 
Vëreni me kujdes të gjithë njerëzit që krijojnë pasuri të madhe: përfundimin do ta kenë tragjik: me sëmundje, me tragjedi, me vrasje, me humbje, me dhimbje. Pse? Sepse ata nuk kanë pasë në pronësi pasurinë e tyre, ajo pasuri ka qenë vetëm SPROVË dhe kur nuk kanë ditur ta përdorin FALËDERIMIN, energjia e asaj pasurie është kthyer në polin negativ dhe ka shkatuar tragjeditë. 
Pasuria nuk të sjellë LUMTURINË, por ta dhuron SIGURINË. Njerëzit e pasur nuk ecin, por fluturojnë. Dhe gjithnjë e gjithnjë e gjithnjë  HARROJNË të jenë falënderues. 
Librat e vjetra fetare thonë: kur e pyetën Zotin me çka mund t'i kthejmë ty të gjitha këto të mira që na i ke dhanë falas, pasi çdo gjë në tokë e në qiell të takon Ty, Zoti u përgjegj: me një fjalë goje, me një FALENDERIM. Komentet e kësaj thënie në këto libra, thonë: një falënderim me krejt qenien është më i fuqishëm se 60 vjet falje e lutje Zotit. Por një FALËNDERIM i sinqertë, ku merr pjesë secila pore e trupit të njeriut. 

Falënderimi lidhet me MEDITIMIN DINAMIK, që do të thotë: cilëndo punë që ta bësh, gjithnjë, të jesh në KËTU E NË TASH dhe në çdo moment ta thuash me mendime fajlën magjike që e përshkon tejpërtej universin: TË FALMNDERIT! 
Kur pi ujë, mendo për burimin dhe thuaj: të falemnderit o Zot për pijen më të mirë në botë që i plotëson të gjitha kërkesat e trupit tim dhe nuk shkakton asnjë dëm. Kur merr frymë thellë, falënderoje Zotin për dendësinë e oksigjenit që nuk lejon të zhvillohet virusi në trupin tënd. Kur je duke ecur, falënderoje Zotin për shëndetin tënd, se ti nuk e di që në trupin tënd ekziston HORMONI I LUMTURISë që ka fuqi shëruese deri në 400 herë më shumë se antibiotiku më i mirë për diagnozën e saktë. 

Kur jeton në në falendrim, FITIMET materiale realizohen si në lojë. Rregulla e fitimit të parave është kjo: 1000 ditë punë nuk të sjellin fitim sa NJË ditë në tregti; 1000 ditë tregti nuk të sjellin fitim sa NJË ditë në politikë; 1000 ditë në politikë nuk të sjellin fitim material sa një SEKOND në lutje. Por të tri gjendjet e mëparshme nuk JANË FITIME POR SPORVA, vetëm fitimi që vie si pasojë e falënderimit  është fitim i vërtetë, i përjetshëm, që të takon ty, madje me shumë dashuri e gëzim. 
Kur jeton në falënderim, shëndetin do ta kesh të përkryer, sepse mjeku më i mençur dhe barnatorja më komplete në botë gjenden në trupin tënd. Falënderimi është ZILE që e zgjon prej gjumit mjekun dhe i hapë dyert e barnatorës në ty. 

HAPI I KATËRTË NË RRUGËN 
E LUMTURISË ËSHTË: JETA NË FALENDERIM 
FAKTORI I PESTË: 
QËLLIMI OSE SUNIMI JETËSOR 
Caktimi i QËLLIMIT ose i SYNIMIT jetësor është çelës universal për plotësimin e DËSHIRAVE në jetë. Pa qëllim të lartë nuk krijohet ENERGJI e duhur. Qëllimi i lartë krijon fuqinë e PANJOHUR në njeriun dhe ia mundëson që, me lehtësi t'i realizojë të gjitha dëshirat normale njerëzore. 

Në natyrë çdo gjë zhvillohet me lehtësi: zogu fluturon lehtë, pa mundim. Peshku thjesht noton. Era fryen. Shiu bie. Dielli lindë e perëndon. Toka sillet rreth boshtit të vet dhe sistemit diellor, pa zhurmë. ME LEHTËSI. 
Pa asnjë tensionim, pa nervozë, pa shqetësime dhe pa frikë: nuk ka dilema e dyshime do të ndodhë apo jo? Sepse ajo është e sigurt se do ndodhë. 
Njeriu pa Qëllim është si copë letre që e bart era herë andej, herë këndej. Njeriu pa Qëllim nuk mund të quhet as njeri. Ai është krijesë e humbur. Pa vlerë. 
Çka bën Qëllimi në njeriun, mund ta PROVONI vetë. Caktojani vetes një detyrë: ta kaloni në këmbë rrugën prej 10 km. Kur të arrini në fund të kilometrit të 10 fuqia juaj shpenzohet. Po t'iu thotë kush të ecni edhe njëqind metra  do t'iu duket punë shumë e zorshme. Por, po t'ia caktoni vetes detyrë të ecni 5O km. Dhe t'iu thotë dikush në kilometrin e 15 se s'keni nevojë të shkoni më tutje, ju do të jeni plotësisht të çlodhur dhe as që do t'iu shkojë mendja se me çfarë lehtësie i keni kaluar ato 15 km. rrugë. 

PSE NDODHË kështu? Sepse Qëllimi i lartë krijon energji të madhe, molekula e merr impulsin se duhet krijuar energji për 50 km. rrugë dhe për aq krijon energji. Kur Qëllimi është i VOGËL, edhe energjia krijohet e vogël. 
Kur t'i thoni vetit se dua të bëhem MILIARDERË, molekula e merr impulsin, energjia krijohet për Qëllimin e lartë, të gjitha PARAKUSHTET shpirtërore krijohen për atë Qëllim dhe, edhe nëse nuk arrihet 100% miliarda, 10% qindpërqind realizohet, vetëm nëe JU vetë e pengoni me dyshimet e sedimentin tuaj të grumbulluar gjatë jetës negative. 

PASURIA hyjnore është e PAKUFISHME. E vetmja pengesë serioze është në njeriun e quhet KUFIRI YNË MENTAL që e pengon rrjedhen e pasurisë, sidomos me dyshimet dhe me hartat tona të vjetra: unë nuk di, unë nuk mundem, kjo është mashtrim e të tjera të kësaj natyre. Në qoftë se vëren se në ty ekzistojnë parakushte të këtilla  mos u nisë kësaj rruge, sepse ti vetveten e ke dënuar të kesh jetë MESATARE dhe me shumë vuajtje dhe  kjo rrugë  nuk është për ty, sepse DYSHIMET tua janë pengesë. 

Por, kur deponohet dëshira në univers, kur caktohet Qëllimi i lartë, të gjitha tensionimet duhet të pushojnë. Thjesht duhet të mirresh me punën që e do dhe KURRË MË të mos mendosh për fitimit që do të vijnë. Brenda 24 orëve: 23 orë e 59 bën çka të duash, puno punën tënde të përditshme, vetëm një minut duhet të jesh i vetvetes dhe atë para gjumit, kur vetëdija është gjysëm e fjetur, e nënvetëdija është e zgjuar, aty duhet të përsëritet dëshira me mendime. Asnjëherë tjetër nuk duhet të mendosh për plotësimin e dëshirës. 

LUMTURIA VIE GJITHMONË SI LAJM DYTËSOR. Kur e tensionin veten duke e ndjekur dëshirën, atëherë dëshira të ikë si ylberi: ti në atë kodër  ylberi edhe tri kodra më larg. Ky është vrap i pakuptimtë dhe kurrë nuk sjell përmbushjen. 
Kur harrohesh në punën që e do, papritur, vie lajmi: ndodhi kjo! Pikërisht ajo që ke qenë duke e pritur! Rrugët e pasurisë hyjnore janë të shumta dhe të padukshme. Me punë të madhe mund ta shtosh vetëm një varr më shumë. Me lutjen shkencore, përmes këtyre parakushteve, mund të arrish atë pikë që as në ëndërr nuk ke menduar se do të ndodhë. 

Cilat janë sekretët të tjera për realizim të SYNIMIT JETËSOR? Ato nuk shkruhen, por THUHEN nga Mësuesi për secilin individ  janë të veçanta. 

FAKTORI I PESTË: 
CAKTIMI I QËLLIMIT TË LARTË OSE SYNIMIT JETËSOR 
PARAKUSHTET TË TJERA: 
1. Krijimi i filmin mental sikur të këtë ndodhur realizimi i SUNIMIT jetësor. 
2. Duaje veten tënde, fëmijët, prindërit, shokët, miqtë, kombin dhe tërë njerëzimin. 
3. Falja vetes gabimet, fali gabimet e prindërve dhe të gjithë të tjerëve që në çfarëdo mënyre të kanë lënduar. 
4. Dhe: MEDITIMI 

...janë parakushte që mund të mësohen vetëm përmes SUHTRIMEVE PRAKTIKE. 

Për të arritur këto synime, që në aspektin human, shkencor e njerëzor është synimi e gjakimi i gjithë njerëzimit  duhet një qasje e veçantë dhe domethënëse. Sepse, është e qartë, LUMTURIA e njeriut është e shtrenjtë dhe nuk është lehtë të arrihet, por nuk është e PAMUNDUR. 
Prandaj , nëse organizohemi në grupe, nëse punohet me përkushtim e dashuri, rruga mund të lehtësohet dhe arritjet do të jenë të mrekullueshme. 

Kjo rrugë mund të kalohet edhe me punë individuale, por puna në grupe ofron mundësi më të mëdha, sepse vetdija kolektive është shumë e FUQISHME. 
Është mirë të jenë grupe prej 7, 14 apo 21 anëtarësh. (Ideal është grupe prej 21 anëtarësh). Mund të formohet grupi edhe deri në 63 anëtarë (maksimumi), por edhe prej shumësisë shkaktohen vështërsitë praktike. 

Ata që e NJOHIN, ata edhe e DUAN këtë rrugë. Kjo është edhe ardhmëria e njerëzimit. Të mençurit e të vetdijshmit nuk do të hezitojnë, prandaj edhe do të jenë fitimtar të vërtetë. 


Adresat elektronike: 
dautdemaku@yahoo.com 
mendimipozitiv@yahoo.com 
Telefonat: 
Në Belgjikë ++32.485.743.259 
Në Kosovë ++377.44.158.421 
++381.38.229.694

----------


## projekti21_dk

Këtu po sjell listën e librave elektronikë. Ju shikoni, zgjidhni dhe porositni.

----------


## Roi

Miremengjesi I nderuar Adem,

Kjo qe bete ju me kete tem eshte me te vertet per tu pershendetur, 
Keni bere nje hap shume te rendesishem me keto libra qe do na knaqen zemren.

Faleminderit mik...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Miremengjesi I nderuar Adem,
> 
> Kjo qe bete ju me kete tem eshte me te vertet per tu pershendetur, 
> Keni bere nje hap shume te rendesishem me keto libra qe do na knaqen zemren.
> 
> Faleminderit mik...


Të faleminderit Roi.
E kemi borxh t'u ndihmojmë të rinjve për të bërë gjithë të mirat për ta që të kenë një të ardhem të ndritur. Kjo është e nevojshme, ma merr mendja për fëmijët që jetojnë në ngulimet shqiptare ( diasporë ).

----------


## Roi

Pershendetje Forumist,
Une po e hedh kete link ketu ngase eshte shume i pasur me shume libra ne gjuhe te ndryshme ku nder to edhe *Gjuha Shqipe*, Ka shume lloje te librave te zhandrreve te ndryshe dhe te gjuheve te ndryshe..
Une ne kete link lexoj shume pra po ju jap edhe juve qe ju intereson..

http://www.scribd.com/explore/Books-...=83&p=0&page=1 

Shpresoj te ju pelqej.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pershendetje Forumist,
> Une po e hedh kete link ketu ngase eshte shume i pasur me shume libra ne gjuhe te ndryshme ku nder to edhe *Gjuha Shqipe*, Ka shume lloje te librave te zhandrreve te ndryshe dhe te gjuheve te ndryshe..
> Une ne kete link lexoj shume pra po ju jap edhe juve qe ju intereson..
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/explore/Books-...=83&p=0&page=1 
> 
> Shpresoj te ju pelqej..


Të faleminderit Roi. Ti ke bërë një punë të mirë me këtë rast. Po të angazhoheshim shumica, vërtet do do të kishim shumë libra.

Unë u bëra kurreshtar dhe e vizitova këtë faqe. Më pëlqeu, ani se më shumë kishte libra religjiozë.

Duke të të falënderuar ty, shkarkova nga kjo faqe romanin Sikur t'isha djalë të Haki Stërmillit, të cilin po jua sjell menjëherë.

P.S. Nëse dëshironi të shkarkoni libra nga kjo tufëz/link, duhet së pari të krijoni nje konto tuajën.

Kliko këtu dhe shkarko romanin. Romanin mund ta shkarkoni brenda shtatë ditësh ose 100 veta.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Këtu po sjell listën e librave elektronikë. Ju shikoni, zgjidhni dhe porositni.


te falenderoj nese na e sjell ate librin e endrrave.

----------

